# Pin Nocks for Easton ACC's



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Thinking about picking some of these badboys up for Field and Hunting. Which (if any) pin nocks will fit these arrows?


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Iluvatar said:


> Thinking about picking some of these badboys up for Field and Hunting. Which (if any) pin nocks will fit these arrows?


Quite simply you will need to added a bushing to the ACC to accept a G nock. Then glue the pin post into the bushing and added the pin nock.


----------



## superninja (Nov 25, 2007)

*pin nocks*

Goldtip makes pin nock bushings that fit their caa vapor shafts which are pretty much acc shafts with a different name on it. Lancaster sells them.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Just put an ACE pin in the bushing that comes in the shaft....add a nock


----------

